# Scored a 1952 Huffy Dial Your Ride



## npence (Jun 9, 2011)

Just picked up the older brother to my restored Huffy dial your Ride. I think I like the painted fenders better then the chrome and the Original paint is sweet. cant wait to clean it up a little and ride the heck out of it.
[


[/url]


[/url] 
Younger Brother by a Year


[/url]


----------



## StevieZ (Jun 9, 2011)

Hey they are really nice rides, Great looking bikes.


----------



## Wayne Adam (Jun 9, 2011)

Way cool bike! Excellent original condition. Is the chrome springer & light original also, or did you replace it?


----------



## npence (Jun 9, 2011)

Springer is Original just cleaned it up and some one painted the light at some point in its life.


----------



## slick (Jun 9, 2011)

Awesome score! What's up with the crashrail? It looks a little bent upward? If not it looks a little painful on the lower back.


----------



## bikesnbuses (Jun 9, 2011)

GREAT score!!Congrats!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Oldbikes (Jun 9, 2011)

Nate, First off congrats on yet ANOTHER great score, BUT, WTF, how can one person have such a wealth of luck for unearthing what has been a PLETHORA of two wheeled gems?! WOW!


----------



## PJ311foo (Jun 9, 2011)

That is very nice! Ride it a lot


----------



## jpromo (Jun 9, 2011)

Wow, I love how they streamlined the tank and the rack together on those Huffys. Also how the rear reflector appears as part of the fender mount. Makes for some really unique features but would be a tough find if you weren't fortunate enough to get a complete bike like this  good stuff!


----------



## npence (Jun 10, 2011)

Oldbikes said:


> Nate, First off congrats on yet ANOTHER great score, BUT, WTF, how can one person have such a wealth of luck for unearthing what has been a PLETHORA of two wheeled gems?! WOW!




Well Alan,
 I guess it takes a lot of time on the computer and talking to a lot of people and having tons of Luck. Im sure my luck will run out sometime but it has been a great run.


----------



## Oldbikes (Jun 10, 2011)

Nate, I couldn't be happier for ya.  And I know, It's NOT all luck, it's a LOT of time, hard work, and wild goose chases, I know I've been there...

Enjoy the ride!


----------



## Flat Tire (Jun 10, 2011)

Great score Nate........thats some nice paint! I'm having no luck at all this year finding bikes, I've found quite a few killer parts but I dont need parts, I need bikes! lol...........you should bring that one to New Breman, I'd like to ride it....hehe


----------



## npence (Jun 10, 2011)

Hey Don,
 I will be bringing it to the bike ride at the museum. what kind of parts have you been picking up.


----------



## Flat Tire (Jun 10, 2011)

Nate, I've picked up some very nice long spring seats, different types of sirens and lights, and sold most of that stuff. Got a very nice Clipper speedo with cable and drive and a Delta Rowdy horn with original wiring and button. All that stuff at estate sales and auctions but never a bike! Oh well, must be my year for parts, I put the Clipper on my Huffman and I'll probably keep the Rowdy in case I find a nice old bike to put it on, those things are cool and hard to find..........lookin forward to seeing the dial-a ride!


----------

